# Thrashing machine



## wesley (Jul 5, 2020)

Its a long shot but has anyone got or knows of some drawings for a case thrashing machine ,there loads of pictures on the net ,but can not seem to find any more than that,would be nice to have one behind my case steam tractor,plus would then have enough projects for a couple of years like many of you on here.


----------



## deverett (Jul 5, 2020)

Not much help in the present time, but there used to be Balerman selling plans in 3" and 6" scale for a Case type baler.  Maybe someone has a set gathering dust in the attic.
Try asking also on the Smokstak forum




__





						Scale Model Engineering
					

Steam, gas, and hot air model engines, tractors, trains, and accessories. Machining and milling castings.



					www.smokstak.com
				




Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## wesley (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes good thinking ,never thought of a baler that would look ok withe the tractor,could be l have better luck finding plans for one of them


----------



## goldstar31 (Jul 5, 2020)

Wesley
              You have the wrong name. A trashing machine is my old headmaster and my maths master- who trashed the sh1t out of me. 
I ended up richer and better qualified than either of them.

 or gin gangWhat you should be looking for is 'Threshing'. Laughingly, I live in a ''gin gam'
pr gin  gang"


----------



## BobsModels (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi

If you look for a baler the person who originally designed the 1/3 and 1/6 is located here:

*Case      Hay Press.  5440 Reynolds Rd., Sturgeon Bay, WI 54235,       Ph: 920-743-7142.
      Website:   Mini Haypress       1/3 & 1/6 scale case hay press plans or completed model.*

The above is from the modelers list at :  Scale Model Engine Suppliers List

George Britnell who is on the site has a nice set of 1" scale plans for a Case Baler,  which are real detailed.  You could PM him.

I do not know of any Separator Plans.  There used to be some at site out in California that were originally from Canada and I hae no idea where they are now.  You might want to ask the separator question on the Smokstak site:




__





						Steam Stationary Engines, Traction Engines
					

Antique steam engines, their boilers, pumps, gauges, whistles, and other related things that make them run.



					www.smokstak.com
				




Guess I did not ask, how big is the traction engine?  Most model separators are made by going out and measuring the full size on and scaling it down.  If you have a local group that has a Separator on site yo might make arrangements to make plans of it.

Bob

PS  go over to the smokstack model site and search on thresher, only on that site you will get some information.

PPS Go to this site New West Live Steam and contact him asking about the plans, he used to have them but does not advertise them for sale. I think he bought the Canadian company.


----------



## wesley (Jul 6, 2020)

Smile yes goldstar got it wrong again ,its thresher,and bob its a 3/4" scale tractor will take a look at your links thanks.
   wes


----------



## LorenOtto (Jul 6, 2020)

BobsModels said:


> Hi
> 
> If you look for a baler the person who originally designed the 1/3 and 1/6 is located here:
> 
> ...


I build this haypress to the Balerman plans 10 years ago and have shown it every year since at regional shows.  It is a pleasure to show and explain to visitors about the old days.  Here is a video I posted on YouTube 10 years ago to give you an idea of the scale, .   Enjoy, it was a great project and has given me many hours of enjoyment.


----------



## BobsModels (Jul 6, 2020)

wesley said:


> Smile yes goldstar got it wrong again ,its thresher,and bob its a 3/4" scale tractor will take a look at your links thanks.
> wes



I want to make sure I understand the size, do you mean 3/4" to the foot  or 3/4 full size?

If it is 3/4" to the foot, then Georges baler (about 16" long) would look nice, here is a photo of it, and a photo of the water wagon he guilt, these are 1" to the foot.

Bob


----------



## wesley (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks bob yes they would look great ,have been in contact with george so thanks for your help ,that baler looks good 
  wes


----------



## RonW (Jul 7, 2020)

Yet another possibility for a tow behind would be this beauty made by George Britnell.  https://www.modelenginemaker.com/ind...html#msg185323 or  Only took him 1500 hours to build.
RonW


----------



## jkimberln (Jul 7, 2020)

Well, this has gotten off the subject a little, but interesting.  I got the plans from George for his hay press a few years ago and scaled them up to 3" from 1".  I didn't have any trouble with that and the model came out just fine.  I cut all the gears from blanks from Gary Martin.   I've had the model up at Golden Gate Live Steamers a couple times and the first time we ran it from a belt driven by Charlie Reiter's 3" Case TE until the scarf joint on the belt let loose.....

As far as Threshing machines are concerned, I wanted to build one as well.  I had plans for the Ransome's in 2" scale but lost them in a computer failure.  Now all I have are plans from Model Engineer for the Garrett Thresher in 3" scale.  I'm too old to start on this project now as it is very complicated.  I wonder how one of the English Threshers would look with a Case TE?  Would look OK with my Burrell, though.


----------



## Canyonman (Jul 8, 2020)

I have been attempting to reach New West Live Steam for the Case Tractor but there is no answer(email)
Ken


----------



## Canyonman (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi All.  I stumbled across a FREE set of Case Traction Engine!  It's at replicaplans.com.  Scroll past all the gun stuff to the bottom of the page. There listed is "Live Steam Traction Engine Plans." You need a current Adobe PDF reader. It then leads you to john-tom.com for the download. I guess you could go right to john-tom. I am just telling you how I got there. You may find something else you may like on the trip!  I would like the more advanced members to comment on the quality of the plans before I give this a try.  TKS   Ken


----------



## JCSteam (Sep 14, 2020)

I have some of the articles for the Ramsome thresher described in ME. But not a complete set unfortunately. As I'd like to build one for display behind the Durham.

If any information is helpful from these just ask and we'll sort something out.

Regards
Jon


----------



## sarel (Sep 15, 2020)

Canyonman said:


> Hi All.  I stumbled across a FREE set of Case Traction Engine!  It's at replicaplans.com.  Scroll past all the gun stuff to the bottom of the page. There listed is "Live Steam Traction Engine Plans." You need a current Adobe PDF reader. It then leads you to john-tom.com for the download. I guess you could go right to john-tom. I am just telling you how I got there. You may find something else you may like on the trip!  I would like the more advanced members to comment on the quality of the plans before I give this a try.  TKS   Ken


 There is a thread " Building Rudy's Steam Tractor" that gives a very well documented overview of the build of the traction engine.


----------



## Canyonman (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks Sarel


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 16, 2020)

In all the years of building and modeling I never came across any drawings for a threshing machine. I have photos and books for one but never quite got around to drawing it up. It would have all the visible mechanisms showing but nothing internal, just too complex for the scale.


----------



## sawyer massey (Oct 13, 2020)

gbritnell said:


> In all the years of building and modeling I never came across any drawings for a threshing machine. I have photos and books for one but never quite got around to drawing it up. It would have all the visible mechanisms showing but nothing internal, just too complex for the scale.


Hartland models had a set for an advance rumley wood mil, 
I have a set


----------



## Charles Lamont (Oct 14, 2020)

John Haining did a series in Model Engineer on a 2" scale Ransomes threshing machine. It is a fine model, with all the works. Many examples have been built, sometimes scaled up to 3" (1/4 full size). I don't know when it was published or where to get the plans. Here's one:



			https://www.stationroadsteam.com/2-inch-scale-threshing-machine-stock-code-5977/


----------



## goldstar31 (Oct 14, 2020)

Surprisingly, I can recall I can recall haymaking  as a small child in the last war and more recently, that there were actual threshing machines in TV series i.e. Allo'Allo' and 'Dad's Army'


----------



## JCSteam (Oct 16, 2020)

Charles Lamont said:


> John Haining did a series in Model Engineer on a 2" scale Ransomes threshing machine. It is a fine model, with all the works. Many examples have been built, sometimes scaled up to 3" (1/4 full size). I don't know when it was published or where to get the plans. Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stationroadsteam.com/2-inch-scale-threshing-machine-stock-code-5977/


John Hainings thresher was serialised in Vol148, 149, 150, &151 of model engineer, its a complete working replica internals and all, and if you could grow scaled crop, then the machine would thrash it for you. I have obtained Vol 148 & 149, and onwards from 156, but im still missing around 8-10 articles on its build. John also did three types of water cart, a plough, living van, which could also be a traction trailer, and a saw all to be scale examples of the real thing, and capable of been towed behind the traction engines he designed, and certainly put to use on them also. I plan to make the latter examples in between building a few traction engines. 

Blackgates UK, also sells the drawings for the accessories that John drew out. including the thresher. 

Jon


----------

